# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Film Row Summary

## Pete

*Automobile Alley _|_Boathouse Row _|_ Bricktown _|_Central Business District
Deep Deuce_|_Film Row_|_Midtown _|_Plaza  District_|_SoSA_|_Uptown / 23rd*[category=]Summaries[/category]


*600 W. Sheridan*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=Hunsucker Law Office
|address=600 W. Sheridan
|status=
|owner=John Hunsucker
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=.24 acres
|other=
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*609 W. Sheridan*[category=]Office Buildings[/category]
[category=]Film Row[/category]
[category=]Current[/category]


[toc]no[/toc]
*Project Name:* 
*Address:* 609 W. Sheridan
*Status:* 
*Owner:* Innovative Alliance LLC (Bryan Stanton)
*Cost:* 
*Architect:* Design Build OK
*Start Date:* 
*Finish Date:2013* 
*Contractor:* 
*Height in Feet / Floors:* 
*Sq. Feet:* 14,250 sq. ft.
*Acreage:* .8145
*Other:*Offices for Dunlap Codding law firm





*626 W. Main*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=housing
|category3=
|category4=
|
|project=626 W. Main
|address=West Main Street & Lee Avenue
|status=Complete
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=3rd Quarter 2010
|contractor=
|height=2 stories
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*630 W. Sheridan*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=630 W. Sheridan
|address=630 W. Sheridan
|status=
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=McKenzie & Co. T-shirts
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*720 W. Sheridan*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=
|address=720 W. Sheridan
|status=Proposed
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=p
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*729 W. Sheridan*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=729 W. Sheridan
|address=729 W. Sheridan
|status=
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=JHBR Architects, Slice Magazine
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Downtown Elementary School*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=Schools
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=Downtown Elementary School
|address=Block bounded by Walker, Dewey, Sheridan, California
|status=funded
|owner=OKC Public Schools
|cost=$8,800,000
|architect=TAP Architecture
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=Tentatively planned as charter school
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Film Exchange Building*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=Film Exchange Building
|address=700 W. Sheridan
|status=Complete
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=Joey's Pizzeria
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Fred Jones Building*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=Historical
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=Fred Jones Building
|address=900 W. Main
|status=
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=173,680
|acerage=
|other=p
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Hart Building*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=Hart Buidling
|address=720 W. Sheridan
|status=Complete
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=Chopt Restaurant, KOSU
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Paramount Building*[template=]
development
|category1=Film Row
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=Paramount Building
|address=701 W. Sheridan
|status=Complete
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=1.21
|other=Paramount Cafe & Theater
|
|image=
|
[/template]

----------


## Pete

Lots of updates here today, bumping this thread to show that (revising articles does not do this).

----------


## Rover

Does Film Row actually include the new elementary school?  Seems that is more in the CBD.

----------


## Pete

> Does Film Row actually include the new elementary school?  Seems that is more in the CBD.


Yes, it does.

----------


## Spartan

Good job Pete!! Love it

My fav kinda threads ha..

----------


## Shipwreck

just fyi - film row extends from Classen to walker, main, and California so includes the montgomery bldg, parking garage, and the former holiday inn.  We just haven't had a one-to-one re their participation in Film Row.

----------

